# Aluminum or Fiberglass Ladders?



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Which gets your vote? ... and why?...Brands you would NOT BUY?

Need new ladder(s) for roof repairs/replacements, painting buildings, the occasional odd job or repairs. With the exception of two-story farmhouse, all buildings on the place are one-story or Quonset Style, probably 18-20 feet tall maximum.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd go with fiberglass if there is any danger of using them around electrical lines, or if you're doing electrical work from them. Otherwise, aluminum is much lighter than the fg.

One minor point, if the fg ladder breaks, it goes in the trash. An aluminum ladder can either be fixed (welded) or at least sent to the recyclers.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd go with fiberglass if you would ever be around any kind of electrical wires with it. The extra weight in that short of a ladder wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Unless I can reach whatever from my 8-foot fiberglass step ladder, I am using scaffolding. I fell from an extension ladder once, and don't plan on doing it again.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

When fiber glass ages or is exposed to the sun for a long time, it starts peeling or splitting off little pieces that stick in you like a piece of glass. 


.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

For a two story farmhouse you probably would want a 24-28 footer depending if it's got 8 or 10 ft. ceilings. There's a mandatory overlap for safety in the middle and you want 3 or 4 feet past the roofline for going up on the roof...something to hang onto when you step off.

Buy the ladder with the highest load rating you can latch onto...hopefully 300 lb. rating. Light duty aluminum bends easy and has cheesy lock mechanisms and feet...essentially an accident in waiting.

Keep your ladders under cover. As above, the sun eats up fiberglass and it cracks incredibly easy. Aluminum is dangerous around power wires and will leave you with gray hands if you don't wear gloves.

Werner is a decent brand.

RF


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I agree with Werner on the brand. They're a little more expenisve than some of the others, but they are definitely the best.

I would also go with fiberglass. The aluminum are lightweight when you're carrying them around, but they're also lightweight when they're carrying YOU.  

Fiberglass can also be repaired. It's a little more difficult than aluminum, but it can be done. If you keep out of the sunlight, as others mentioned, you should never have a problem.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

our long ladders are aluminum, best being an ex fire dept ladder, it was 3 section but one was taken off before we got it. at 44 ft it takes 3 good men to lift the sucker, once up you can run up it, it will not budge! great for me as i hate heights! have scaffolding and planks for a more stable platform working on sides of buildings and chimneys. we also have wood step ladders as well for electrical work.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

You're not watching enough television. You are supposed to be buying one of those expensive all in one ladders for mega bucks. Get with the program and help out the economy. lol


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Unless I can reach whatever from my 8-foot fiberglass step ladder, I am using scaffolding. I fell from an extension ladder once, and don't plan on doing it again.


I totally agree with Cabin Fever, but buying cheap scaffolding can be a sure way to die also. I looked at some on sale at Tractor Supply, made in China ,which I am sure would make your wife a widow.

In any case, ladder or scaffolding, buy quality. It is your life and a good ladder iis cheap compared to hospital bills or being crippled.

Bob


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi UN
When I started working on the roof, I needed two ladders. I bought one of each, aluminum and fiberglass. I prefer the fiberglass because I feel it is more rigid. When you're twelve feet up in the air, rigid feels good to me. I too when with the 300lb rating. You weigh a lot more with a full roll of tar paper on your shoulder.
Michael


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank You for the insights. Things here I had not thought of.
With all the overhead power supply lines to buildings here, and the wind that blows most days of the year, sounds like the fiberglass would give the most stability and safety of the two. I knew that sunshine deteriorates fiberglass, but the ladders can be stored in the Quonset shed when not in use.

Cabin Fever - You got some style that's for sure! The scaffolding is the safest that's true. For me here if I was to invest in a pile of welded pipe a portable cattle handling corral & chute would come first, as I would use that a lot more often than the scaffolding.

So many tools...so little time  . Thanks again all.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I just bought 2 Featherlite fibreglass step ladders. Industrial 1A and they're very solid. They also replace the two cheap "residencial" class of ladders I was using, one with a bent leg and the other shaky. Both are under a year old, so that was a waste of money!! Buy quality over type.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Years ago when i was painting professionally, I had a nice Werner 40 foot extension AL ladder in my quiver of ladders, I fell off it[actaully I stepped off while backing down it, thoughti was on the bottom rung , had a brush in one hand and a gallon of paint in the other, never spilt a drop either] ended up getting stolen off a jobsite, I could move it by myself though it was better to have a spotter help me. I still have the rest of my quiver full, all werner, a 28 with spreader arms, a couple of 16's AL's, a 12 foot Al step/extension that is about 35 years in the family, an 8 foot step fg, 2 - 6 foot fg, a 6ft Al, a couple of double step fg, and a couple of 2 foot wood steps... all various ratings and i am over the weight on most of them without tools.....

If i were to go back to painting, I would get a pair of 32 FG with window spreaders and maybe consider a 40 footer again as well. coupled with the foot extension levelers a person can work on some uneven ground, also I would get the wider foot stabilizers for the taller ladders.

As for scaffolds, seek out the rental places and purchase their old "broken" pieces, generally it is only the latches that are broke, and you can fix those with bolts and wing nuts and they are still safe for your own use, most of the time yu can get them for next to scrap price if you know the folks but you will have to buy the planks and wheel kits more than likely at full retail, though you never know. generally I rented 3 stages on an inside tall ceiling job, and on the real tall exteriors i also used a couple times a fork truck witha 12 foot scaffold deck and rails...... nothing like working "high" up..... though i never hung iron on a skyscraper, ive been around a few fellas that did....

William


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I've bent and broken to many aluminium ladders to ever buy another one. I've had fiberglass for the past 12 years and will never go back to metal or wood.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

I am an old school electrician and prefer wood ladders, at least stepladders up to 8 foot. The 8 footer is brand new, weighs a ton, byt is one solid work platform. Over that I have a 10 foot fg sl and a 24 foot fg extension ladder, all kept inside when not in use. Werner is the best brand, Louisville and Davidson brand names are owned by a mexican corporation and guess where they are made?


----------



## woodsrunner (Nov 28, 2003)

Windy in Kansas said:


> You're not watching enough television. You are supposed to be buying one of those expensive all in one ladders for mega bucks. Get with the program and help out the economy. lol


Well I got the 17' version of this one today for a little over $85.00. Wanted the 22' version. But, the place I work at puts the 17 on sale. The 22 is never on sale. The 17' was on sale this week for $109.00+tax. There was a coupon for $10.00 off a $40.00 or more purchase this week. Then we employees get gift cards for performance bonuses. I just happened to get a $25.00 card last month. The 17 footer will get me anywhere I have to go around this place, except high enough to clean one gutter. The roof is getting done next summer. I'll just have the roofers put gaurds on that gutter while they are up there. When I sat down and thought about it, the 22 footer wasn't going to get me to that gutter either. The 22' is $229.00 and isn't going on sale any time soon. I can buy alot of gutter gaurd with the difference in price.

Pretty much the same features as that fancy TV ladder. But, I only paid 1/8 as much!

http://www.wernerladder.com/newprods/mt.php


----------



## James171227 (Aug 14, 2020)

Up North said:


> Which gets your vote? ... and why?...Brands you would NOT BUY?
> 
> Need new ladder(s) for roof repairs/replacements, painting buildings, the occasional odd job or repairs. With the exception of two-story farmhouse, all buildings on the place are one-story or Quonset Style, probably 18-20 feet tall maximum.


Both aluminum and fiberglass ladder is good in their way but the question is for which work you need this ladder? Although the fiberglass step ladder is more convenient than the aluminum ladder since it is less weight and budget-friendly.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Get a good fiberglass industrial grade ladder rated for 350 lbs, not the cheap Lowes, Home Depot stuff.
Places like FastenAll sell the good contractor grade stuff.

Keep it indoors when not in use and it will last your lifetime.


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

James171227 said:


> Both aluminum and fiberglass ladder is good in their way but the question is for which work you need this ladder? Although the fiberglass step ladder is more convenient than the aluminum ladder since it is less weight and budget-friendly.


This is a twelve year old thread....
However, it is my experience that foot-for-foot and feature-for-feature an aluminum ladder will weigh less than a fiberglass ladder. The one major benefit of fiberglass is that it will not conduct electricity; if you need to work around electrical wires or equipment, fiberglass is safer.
From your link 


> On the contrary to fiberglass, aluminum is less in price and very lightweight to carry.


----------



## javedu (Nov 10, 2020)

I am looking for a new ladder these days, and I think that fibreglass ladders are better. They are light and very sturdy. I would like to recommend that you have a look at the article from here where you can find some good and reliable ladders for any purpose. I am sure that you will like it, good luck


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Fiberglass


----------

